
Boris Johnson admitted to hospital with coronavirus - alokrai
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2020/apr/05/boris-johnson-admitted-to-hospital-with-coronavirus
======
ag56
Boris Johnson is someone who can get tested at his residence, implying this is
quite a bit worse than stated.

I hope I’m wrong, I’m on day 12 myself and only now beginning to feel better.
Struggling to breathe is terrifying. Regardless of political leanings I hope
he makes a speedy recovery.

~~~
Havoc
>implying this is quite a bit worse than stated.

Well he isn't exactly 25 y/o

------
danielfoster
He looked pretty rough two days ago:
[https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-hIuKPgKcd/?igshid=3dy9zubvqgs...](https://www.instagram.com/tv/B-hIuKPgKcd/?igshid=3dy9zubvqgs2)

------
Pedrit0
As a European I am not a great fan of him, but I sincerely wish him to get
through this and a good recovery.

------
sudoaza
So much for generating herd immunity

